# Welcher IRC client?

## Ampheus

Ich benutze zur Zeit KSirc, womit ich allerdings nicht sonderlich zufrieden bin. Xchat und BitchX haben mir auch nicht sonderlich gefallen. Weiß jemand einen guten grafischen IRC client für Linux? Etwas in der Art von mIRC würde mir gefallen.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

Konversation!

ChrisM

----------

## Ampheus

Besten Dank!

Der gefällt mir endlich mal  :Smile: 

MfG Amp

----------

## dakjo

Nicht grafisch aber meiner meinung nach der beste: irssi

----------

## NightDragon

Also mein Favourite bleibt und ist der XChat

----------

## nitschi

also ich finde auch, dass XChat da noch am ehesten rankommt.

was für konkrete probleme hattest du damit?

----------

## Lenz

Mein grafischer Favorit ist und bleibt Konversation. Früher hatte ich X-Chat, aber Konversation fügt sich einfach in KDE perfekt ein, was als leidenschaftlicher KDE-Anwender natürlich das KO-Kriterium ist.  :Wink: 

In der Konsole mag ich irssi sehr gerne, aber danach war ja nicht gefragt...

----------

## SkaaliaN

lirc...

----------

## ph03n1x

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit X-Chat, musst halt die Farben etc. etwas anpassen. Ich finde er ist relativ schlank und sieht auch gut aus für einen gui-client.

----------

## toskala

irssi  :Smile: 

----------

## bladus

 *Scup wrote:*   

> lirc...

 

Ist das nicht ein Programm um per Infrarot Fernbedienungen zu steuern? Ich dachte wir sind hier bei IRC-Clients  :Wink: 

----------

## joachimr

Wenn du mit xchat (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht klar kommst dann schau dir mal den grafischen Versionen von irssi an. Es gibt afaik zumindestens eine für gtk.

----------

## toskala

 *joachimr wrote:*   

> Wenn du mit xchat (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) nicht klar kommst dann schau dir mal den grafischen Versionen von irssi an. Es gibt afaik zumindestens eine für gtk.

 

wobei da der grosse vorteil von konsolen clients flöten geht. den im screen rennen zu lassen und ihn detachen und attachen je nachdem wo man sich grade befindet.

----------

## Kopernikus

Hallo zusammen,

welches Programm brauche ich um in einen IRC-Channel zu kommen?

Welche Programme könnt ihr da empfehlen?

Was muss ich da dann einstellen?

Gibts villeicht irgendwo eine Anleitung dazu?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## c_m

Xchat

und hier gibts nen HowTo: http://www.root-forum.org/showthread.php?t=1129

//Edit: *iiih* ich seh grad, das is ja quakenet. *ekel*

----------

## SkaaliaN

kvirc

----------

## Ezekeel

xchat

----------

## Kopernikus

Ich habe mir mal beide programme installiert um sie mir mal anzusehen.

Aber wie starte ich Xchat über die Konsole? Also mit welchem Befehl?

Ich habe schon xchat und gnome-xchat versucht. Kennt er aber nicht.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich benutze XFCE4 deswegen brauch ich den Befehl.

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## deejay

Unter KDE --> kopete  :Wink: 

Kann so ziemlich alles  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## deejay

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> Ich habe mir mal beide programme installiert um sie mir mal anzusehen.
> 
> Aber wie starte ich Xchat über die Konsole? Also mit welchem Befehl?
> 
> Ich habe schon xchat und gnome-xchat versucht. Kennt er aber nicht. 
> ...

 

Hast du auch schonmal Xchat probiert??

Also mit großem X?

ansonsten mal über equery gucken, welche Dateien zum Paket gehören, da sollte dann auch der Programmname dabeistehen.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## doedel

"xchat-2"

und als konsolen programm kann ich BitchX empfehlen.

----------

## deejay

Ansonsten kann man den Programmnamen auch immer mal testen, in dem man den vermuteten Programmnamen eintippt und dann mal die TAB-Taste ein bissel quält  :Smile:  Entweder er zeigt was an, oder nicht.... Ansonten weiterprobieren, oder mit equery gucken  :Smile: 

----------

## Kopernikus

xchat-2 ist der Start-Befehl.

Danke.

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## dertobi123

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> welches Programm brauche ich um in einen IRC-Channel zu kommen?
> 
> Welche Programme könnt ihr da empfehlen?

 

irssi

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> Gibts villeicht irgendwo eine Anleitung dazu?  

 

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/irc.xml

----------

## ocin

auf alle fälle irssi, sehr genialer client.

page docs etc: http://irssi.org/documentation | http://f0rked.com/articles/irssidoc

----------

## Kopernikus

Hallo,

'irssi' ist für die konsole oder?

Das kann ich doch dann von XFCE gleich in der konsole ausführen lassen. oder?

Ich installiere es jetzt auf jedenfall mal.

Dank an alle für die Hilfe.

Gruß

Kopernikus

----------

## michel7

Ja ich kann auch nur irssi empfehlen. Sehr gutes Programm

----------

## hurra

konversation   :Smile: 

----------

## ocin

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> 'irssi' ist für die konsole oder?
> 
> Das kann ich doch dann von XFCE gleich in der konsole ausführen lassen. oder?
> ...

 

irssi ist das allerbeste btw  :Smile: 

ja kansst du, mach am besten "Exec $TERM -title irssi -e irssi" oder so ählich ich kenn mich mit xfce nicht aus, das muss hald dahin wo die config vom menu ist oder wie auch imemr das gehandhabt wird, $TERM muss nicht kannst du durch zb "aterm oder rxvt" erstzen, je nach dem was du nutzt.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *hurra wrote:*   

> konversation  

 

Dito - Konversation ist genial und viel mächtiger als kvirc (und wird diesen auch ersetzen). Bei XFCE würde ich aber dann wohl doch eher zu irssi oder xchat greifen.

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich benutze XFCE4 deswegen brauch ich den Befehl.
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Nö brauchst du nicht, nach dem emergen einfach mal XFCE neustarten, dann ist norm. XChat unter dem Menüpunkt Network Eingetragen als Menüpunkt "Xchat 2 IRC"

Ist auch mein Lieblingsprogramm.

Ansonsten gilt bei mir:

Für GUI : Xchat2

Für Bash : irssi

----------

## Kopernikus

 *Sourcecode wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nö brauchst du nicht, nach dem emergen einfach mal XFCE neustarten, dann ist norm. XChat unter dem Menüpunkt Network Eingetragen als Menüpunkt "Xchat 2 IRC"
> 
> 

 

Aber ich mache mir da immer die Starter in die Taskleiste, deswegen.   :Very Happy: 

Aber wenn wir schon bei XFCE sind:

Ich kann zwar das Menu editieren. Aber wie kann ich die Einträge Accessories, Graphics, Multimedia etc. im aus dem Menü rauslöschen?

Die brauche ich nämlich da überhaupt nicht.

Grüße

Kopernikus

----------

## dakjo

irssi nothing else!

----------

## Earthwings

post 3556119 ff an diesen Thread zum gleichen Thema angehängt.

----------

## sirro

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Konversation ist genial und viel mächtiger als kvirc (und wird diesen auch ersetzen).

 

hm. Hatte immer den Eindruck, dass kvirc viel maechtiger ist. Wegen der Erweiterbarkeit durch Skripte.

Da ich allerdings keine Skripte mehr brauche bin ich schon lange mit konversation rundum zufrieden.

Zum idlen ist natuerlich irssi+screen besser   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kopernikus

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum idlen ist natuerlich irssi+screen besser 
> 
> 

 

Was ist 'idlen'?

Und was meinst du mit irssi+screen?

Sorry aber IRC ist für mich wirklich totales Neuland.

Grüße

Kopernikus

----------

## franzf

app-misc/screen

Idlen: Sich im Channel befinden ohne zu chatten.

Wie bei "CPU idle": CPU hat nix zu tun.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## sceptiq

das was der kerl auf dem avatar von franzf macht das is ideln  :Wink: 

(https://forums.gentoo.org/images/avatars/151681509944c7a6a7e0729.jpg)

----------

## franzf

 *sceptiq wrote:*   

> das was der kerl auf dem avatar von franzf macht das is ideln 
> 
> (https://forums.gentoo.org/images/avatars/151681509944c7a6a7e0729.jpg)

 

pfff das war alles andere als idlen... Idlen wäre schlaff runterhängen, aber ich häng da ja fast waagrecht, mit Beine nach oben  :Razz: 

Allerdings war der ganze Tag ziemlich "idlig", sonnen, sonnen, sonnen, nur fürs Foto wurds anstrengend  :Very Happy: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Raimund

WeeChat

----------

## misterjack

 *Kopernikus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was ist 'idlen'?
> 
> 

 

 *http://german-bash.org/56648 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <thorus> ne, du, idlen is das wichtigste was es gibt! wo sonst kannst du voellig unbeteiligt und gefahrenlos flamewars lauschen, direkt spueren wie das wissen von anderen chattern sich in deine logs frisst oder einfach nur sehen wie bloed andere daus sind.. hach, das is ein feeling, das man einfach nicht in worte fassen kann
> 
> 

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Thargor

Genau das Quote wollt ich mir neulich in die Sig nehmen  :Cool:  ist aber blöderweise zu lang  :Sad: 

----------

